# Seasonal OPU to Presentation?



## fulfunment (Dec 24, 2020)

If I am usually seasonal OPU but am now being put on the schedule for presentation, is that a good sign that I am being kept on? I have not been told whether they are letting me go or not, so I’m just confused and hoping for clarification. I know that it varies by store but was just wondering. Also, is presentation part of GM or separate?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 24, 2020)

Keep on coming in.


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 24, 2020)

It’s a good sign you may be staying.
Presentation has a lot of work to get done in the next few weeks.  
I have style tm’s, flex tm’s, seasonals, anyone who can help.  Lots of hours available.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 24, 2020)

Like @Hardlinesmaster said, just keep coming in... until you're told not to.   Unfortunately, we have no way of knowing what your store's intent is.  Either you are really being moved to Presentation, or,  they have just "stuck" your name there until they can have THE talk with you.   Stores have done both of these, so...


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 24, 2020)

Possibly be kept on. This may be your test to see if you can pick up what is involved for presentation work. If you can, they may keep you. Ask a lot of questions to show your willingness to learn.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 24, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Also, is presentation part of GM or separate?


Separate . Most likely you will be setting mini sea and garden which is also a sign that you might be kept. Just keep coming in to work and show your interest in wanting to stay with target .
Also in Plano please ask as many question as possible even if it’s the same question over and over


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you! Also what is plano? Is that a term for presentation?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 25, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Thank you! Also what is plano? Is that a term for presentation?


Correct


----------



## james0707 (Dec 26, 2020)

In my store, there have been seasonals that have been given presentation shifts after Christmas and still not kept on.

Presentation is really busy after Christmas and they probably need people to work the shifts.

If you are scheduled, show up, work your shift, and collect your pay.  If you want to stay permanently, tell HR, tell the store director, tell your ETL, and tell your TL.

Most stores tell seasonals after Christmas but before the next schedule (early January) is posted.  That way they do not quit and stop showing up before Christmas when the store needs everyone they can get to pick orders, put out stock, and run registers.

If you are not kept, work every shift you have been scheduled for.  If you don't you will be not rehireable in the future.  Also, if they do not want to keep you, make sure they pay you for everything you are scheduled.  Don't give them back any money by not showing up.


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 29, 2020)

jamitchell1985 said:


> In my store, there have been seasonals that have been given presentation shifts after Christmas and still not kept on.
> 
> Presentation is really busy after Christmas and they probably need people to work the shifts.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

